

Ask HN: Must have / Recommended iPhone Apps - ensignavenger

I just purchased an iPod Touch and I'm looking for great applications for it.  I need a To Do list, and would like better contact management and a better calendar.  I am also interested in a few intellectually stimulating (ie, fun) games and any other utilities/tools/cool applications that smart people like those on HN would recomend that I have!
======
kbrower
Here is what I use: Google Tasks(not an application) Kindle Tweetie TouchTerm
Pandora

~~~
ensignavenger
Thanks for the suggestions! Is Google Tasks the Labs feature in Gmail?

